

IE6 Needs Your Help - fogus
http://www.saveie6.com/

======
mlLK
C'mon guys, duplicating duplicates? Really?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542177> broken submission filters + an
influx of noobs = :( user

------
tan1337
Between this is not real. It was a April fools' joke. Check out here
<http://aprilfoolsdayontheweb.com/2009.html>

------
onreact-com
LOL. Great satire. "Often I am amazed at the pure Salvador Dahli-esque
features of IE6. For years I have been trying to achieve the random div
placements in any other browser and failed miserably."

------
tan1337
Yes it needs help. But why would someone wanna save something that's a hell
for dev and designers ?

